# ceilling joist



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

what is the max span for a ceilling joist garage on 2x6 and 2x8 thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Are you using 2x6 or 2x8? What type of wood? What is the stud spacing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh yeah.....Are you going to be using the above space for attic space or not?


----------

